
Show HN: Octoprice – New Price Comparison Search Engine - octoprice
https://octoprice.com
======
metalliqaz
Not a bad start, but a loooong way to go before its useful for shopping. It
doesn't include Amazon, Newegg, Rakuten, Overstock, Best Buy, Target, Walmart,
and all the other common online shopping destinations.

I searched for a gadget and all the results were way more expensive than the
Amazon price.

~~~
octoprice
Many thanks for your encouraging words, yes we are working to add all the
leading US retailers in the future.

